# Pattern thread



## speedcuber1355 (Mar 25, 2009)

Does any one know algorithms for patterns on a megaminx, like flower or checkerboard


(dont tell me its in the wrong spot I know i didnt know where to put it)


----------



## mrCage (Jun 4, 2009)

speedcuber1355 said:


> Does any one know algorithms for patterns on a megaminx, like flower or checkerboard
> 
> 
> (dont tell me its in the wrong spot I know i didnt know where to put it)


 
HI,

I believe that noone cares much for making longish pattern algorithms on megaminx. Anything close to or over 100 turns becomes too cumbersome and tiring...

Per


----------



## GIULIANO0419 (Jun 5, 2009)

try to go to the www.cutex.com site.it has a megaminx algorithms,hope it helps.


----------



## Rubikgenius (Jun 5, 2009)

GIULIANO0419 said:


> try to go to the www.cutex.com site.it has a megaminx algorithms,hope it helps.



If you want to help someone, at least give them the right url.

The correct URL is cutex.*info*


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 5, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think a perfect checkerboard pattern on the megaminx (using opposite colours for the pattern) is impossible.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jun 5, 2009)

whenever I want a checkboard on my megaminx, I have to solve it into that position.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 5, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> I think a perfect checkerboard pattern on the megaminx (using opposite colours for the pattern) is impossible.


It's possible on the 6-color megaminx.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 5, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think a perfect checkerboard pattern on the megaminx (using opposite colours for the pattern) is impossible.



This is correct. There are 30 edges, so that pattern would involve 15 2-cycles (because each edge is swapped with its opposite). This is a parity position and so you can't do it without disassembling the puzzle.

You can, however, do this:





(276 moves is not optimal of course)



StefanPochmann said:


> It's possible on the 6-color megaminx.



Maybe, but a 6-color megaminx is arguably about as silly as a 3-color 3x3x3.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 5, 2009)

qqwref said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > It's possible on the 6-color megaminx.
> ...


The puzzle or its opposite-side-checkerboard?


----------



## qqwref (Jun 5, 2009)

The puzzle itself. It's just a silly idea to put the opposite sides as the same color... seems like just a sticker mod of a megaminx to make it easier to solve.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jul 28, 2009)

I want some nice pretty patterns on 3x3 and I already have 
Cube in a Cube:
D2 F'D2 R2 FRF'RU2 L'BL D2 U2 F

Cross:
UFB'L2 U2 L2 F'B U2 L2 U

Anaconda:L U B'U'R L'B R'F B'DRD'F

Diagonals:
RLBFLRFBRLBF

Cube in a Cube in a cube:
F D F'D2 L'B'UL DRU L'F'ULU2

Random Square (I call it that):
R'L F2 R L'U2

Please post some others you would like to share...


----------



## Stefan (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.randelshofer.ch/rubik/patterns.html


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.math.ucf.edu/~reid/Rubik/patterns.html

(scroll all the way down for more)


----------



## mrCage (Jul 28, 2009)

Jaap Scherphuis has an extensive list on his site. There are also many patterns threads in the twistypuzzles forum, for 3x3x3 and larger cubes also.

Sorry - im too lazy to track down the links right now

Per

PS! Let me quickly add one of my personal favorites:

F' - D' - R F2 R' F U2 F' R F2 R' - L B2 L' B U2 B' L B2 L' - D - F' B2 (Tricolours - 23 PKF)

(Not optimal but the breakdown is quite nice!!)


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 7, 2010)

My friend stumbled across a pattern for the 3x3 today, I used an online solver to find a short algorithm to get this pattern but it keep giving me a 54 turn scramble for it:
F' D' F' U R D U2 R U2 R2 U' R' U R' D R F2 D2 F2 R D L2 U L2 U' D2 R2 B' F' D2 B F' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 B2 D B2 U L2 D' L2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 D2

Here is where I need help, can you help me find a shorter algorithm for this? I want to memorize this pattern but 54 turns is just ridiculous. Thanks in advance. 

This is the site I used:
http://solvethecube.110mb.com/index.php?location=solver

EDIT: If this pattern hasn't been named, I'd like to call it "Smith's Pipes" for the one who found it.


----------



## kinch2002 (May 7, 2010)

Use comms - it'll be 2 corner comms, a 2 corner flip and an edge comm (maybe 35-40 moves but very intuitive. Or do R L' U D' and move some edges around. Or use cube explorer (which will solve it in less than 20 but it will be a random jumble of moves to memo)


----------



## mr. giggums (May 7, 2010)

R B2 D' B D R2 B R D' F' D2 R' F' R F2 D' 16 turns so far looking for a better solution but this is what I have so far.


----------



## EVH (May 7, 2010)

This should work.... D' F' R F R' U D2 B' R2 B' R2 U' B2 R2 B2 R2 D'

With orange on front and yellow on top.


----------



## Reptile (May 7, 2010)

EVH said:


> This should work.... D' F' R F R' U D2 B' R2 B' R2 U' B2 R2 B2 R2 D'
> 
> With orange on front and yellow on top.



Works. Brilliant.


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 7, 2010)

EVH said:


> This should work.... D' F' R F R' U D2 B' R2 B' R2 U' B2 R2 B2 R2 D'
> 
> With orange on front and yellow on top.



thanks.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 7, 2010)

www.speedcubing.com/CubeSolver/CubeSolver.html


----------



## rokicki (May 7, 2010)

mr. giggums said:


> R B2 D' B D R2 B R D' F' D2 R' F' R F2 D' 16 turns so far looking for a better solution but this is what I have so far.



That is the unique optimal solution (mod M, and half turn metric). You can rotate this in three different ways to get the same position.


----------



## Herbert Kociemba (May 7, 2010)

And there 8 types of cubes which have this "small T" pattern on all 6 faces.

The cube

B L' R2 F2 D2 U2 F D' L' R B2 F' D2 L2 R2 U' R' U' (18f*)

for example is of symmetry type S6 and also looks nice.


----------



## reThinking the Cube (May 10, 2010)

Herbert Kociemba said:


> And there 8 types of cubes which have this "small T" pattern on all 6 faces.
> 
> The cube
> 
> ...



This is really interesting. The patterns are the same, but the cycle structures are different. Please post the other ones too, so that I can examine them.

...


----------



## Herbert Kociemba (May 10, 2010)

reThinking the Cube said:


> This is really interesting. The patterns are the same, but the cycle structures are different. Please post the other ones too, so that I can examine them.
> 
> ...



I encourage you to do this by yourself. Use the Pattern Editor of Cube Explorer and you will find all 8 types + optimal generators if you want. If you open the Symmetry Editor Tab afterwards and "highlight" a cube in the Main Window, the symmetries and antisymmetries (if any) are given too.


----------



## Joël (May 14, 2010)

Yeah.. My solver sucks balls... I know 



kinch2002 said:


> Use comms - it'll be 2 corner comms, a 2 corner flip and an edge comm (maybe 35-40 moves but very intuitive. Or do R L' U D' and move some edges around. Or use cube explorer (which will solve it in less than 20 but it will be a random jumble of moves to memo)



This is usually how I do most pretty patterns... Although I have memorized some of them (like the cube in a cube).

For this pattern:

Cycle 3 ce pairs:
R - d (F' U2 F) d' (F' U2 F) - R'

Cycle 3 corners:
B - (L' D2 L) U (L' D2 L) U' - B'

Rotate 2 corners (shifted comm):
y' R D2 R' F U2 F' R D2 R' F U2 F'


----------



## TrollingHard (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Feryll (Jul 12, 2010)

Spoiler











Oh, not that type of pattern. I found this while playing around with the cube:
M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R y z2 M' U2 M


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 12, 2010)

Cool Patterns.


----------



## TrollingHard (Jul 12, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Cool Patterns.



Cool.


----------



## Kenneth (Jul 12, 2010)

Start a page in the wiki, like the [wiki]OLL[/wiki] or the [wiki]PLL[/wiki] page, with links to the applet...

Or, I just did; [wiki]Pretty Patterns[/wiki]


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 12, 2010)

1700 patterns: http://www.randelshofer.ch/rubik/patterns.html


----------



## coinman (Jul 12, 2010)

Ok, al cube patterns is already discovered but i will post a simple one to do that most cubers i showed it to has missed anyway. Just do R L y x6. To change the pattern into a Z-pattern just du U2 and D2.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 12, 2010)

I googled "pretty pattern"

3rd page:






edit: 10th page






edit2: 32nd page


----------



## ianography (Jan 26, 2011)

Do you have a pattern and you want it to be implemented but after the cube has been scrambled? Just put a picture up of a pattern and tell people to try and get it (Note: Cannot be patterns such as checkerboard, center-switching, etc.)


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 26, 2011)

If I understand you correctly, then I sometimes do this. For fun I sometimes solve the cube from scrambled directly into the superflip, and sometimes even into the super-superflip. It's a lot of fun actually!


----------



## ianography (Jan 26, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> If I understand you correctly, then I sometimes do this. For fun I sometimes solve the cube from scrambled directly into the superflip, and sometimes even into the super-superflip. It's a lot of fun actually!


 
_Super_-superflip? That sounds pretty hardcore.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 26, 2011)

I like the looks of the cube in a cube in a cube but have never learned the alg to do it so I just make it out of a scrambled cube.


----------



## souljahsu (Jan 26, 2011)

lol I do that when I'm bored too. Except I twist the two opposite 2x2s with: U2 F2 R2 U' L2 D (B R')*3 D' L2 U'
after that I do the corner twists with a commutator.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 26, 2011)

TiLiMayor said:


>



I did that with pen and paper and a 4x4x4 once. It took ages but was extremely rewarding. Then I realised I could do the 2x2x2 cube within a cube to the 4x4x4 then apply the alg to the outer layers. I'm glad I didn't realise that before I finished because I mightn't have.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 26, 2011)

ianography said:


> Do you have a pattern and you want it to be implemented but after the cube has been scrambled? Just put a picture up of a pattern and tell people to try and get it (Note: Cannot be patterns such as checkerboard, center-switching, etc.)



So basically MTS (as in the weekly comp) but starting from a scrambled cube instead of a solved one?
I had already considered this as an modified MTS approach where you would actually have two scrambles per "solve".
Makes the start of the solve a bit harder...


----------



## Cube Crack (May 7, 2011)

Post pretty pattern algs here.


----------



## ianography (May 7, 2011)

This is pretty similar to this.


----------



## jrb (May 7, 2011)

M2 E2 S2


----------



## Clayy9 (May 7, 2011)

E M E' M'


----------



## Clayy9 (May 7, 2011)

[H-Perm] z2 [H-perm] E2


----------



## Cool Frog (May 7, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> [H-Perm] z2 [H-perm] E2


 
M2 S2 U2 S2 M2 D2


----------



## DistinctThought (May 7, 2011)

Checkerboard with opposite sides is simple, but checkerboard on a rotation about one of the corners is (in my mind) fairly complex. And if you combine both checkerboards, it's kind of neat, too! 

 
Checkerboard rotated about a corner.

 
Checkerboard rotated about a corner followed by checkerboard opposites.

More interesting by far, though, are these patterns. I can't tell you a cut-and-dry algorithm for any of them, because...well...I don't know notation, but I can tell you essentially how they are attained if you're interested. Enjoy!

 
Don't know what you'd call this one. 

 
I like to call this one the chain, because the displaced colors wrap around the cube:
  

Hope you all have fun with these!


----------



## qqwref (May 7, 2011)

I've seen them before, but it's great to see someone new who's interested in pattern making. I suggest learning notation and getting Cube Explorer to play around with.


----------



## DistinctThought (May 7, 2011)

Learning notation would be awesome; I could learn an official method of solving the cube so that my times improved, as well. Is Cube Explorer computer software, and if so, is it free? 

I prefer playing with larger cubes where patterns are concerned, especially the 6x6x6. So many possibilities!


----------



## JLarsen (May 7, 2011)

http://www.randelshofer.ch/rubik/patterns/A200.01.html

I wanted to do some of these patterns on my cube today, but I can't stand his notation.


----------



## Kirjava (May 7, 2011)

R' F r F2 u M' u' F2 r' F' R


----------



## Morley (May 7, 2011)

DistinctThought said:


> Learning notation would be awesome; I could learn an official method of solving the cube so that my times improved, as well. Is Cube Explorer computer software, and if so, is it free?
> 
> I prefer playing with larger cubes where patterns are concerned, especially the 6x6x6. So many possibilities!


 
cube explorer


----------



## VP7 (May 8, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> R' F r F2 u M' u' F2 r' F' R



Awesome


----------



## qqwref (May 9, 2011)

DistinctThought said:


> Learning notation would be awesome;


http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Notation and http://mzrg.com/rubik/nota.shtml. (The URFLDB, MES, and xyz turns are most common.)



DistinctThought said:


> I could learn an official method of solving the cube so that my times improved, as well.


There isn't an "official" method but there are several you can learn that provide varying tradeoffs between amount memorized, thinking time, and turning efficiency. The Roux method is one that can be very fast with almost no memorization (it can be sub-15'd with only 2 algorithms).



DistinctThought said:


> Is Cube Explorer computer software, and if so, is it free?


Yes and yes. In the future, try Google first.



DistinctThought said:


> I prefer playing with larger cubes where patterns are concerned, especially the 6x6x6. So many possibilities!


I agree. The Randelshofer patterns page has a lot of interesting ones for cubes of all sizes; I've contributed a few myself.



Kirjava said:


> R' F r F2 u M' u' F2 r' F' R


Ooh, very nice.


----------



## melaladi (May 18, 2011)

I usually just solve the megaminx into the pattern,because most patterns take a large number of moves to make on the megaminx. many are over a hundred...


----------



## cheatmasterbw (May 30, 2011)

Post cool/interesting puzzle patterns in here

This is one i accidentally discovered, then made an algorithm for:
(((R U R' U')3 z)9 y)2 M' E' M E


----------



## unirox13 (May 31, 2011)

Just a tip, whenever you discover a pattern in such a way it's best to just plug the patter into a solver. That way you get an algorithm that will achieve the same pattern, and be about 20 moves long.


----------



## fagundes (Jun 30, 2011)

unirox13 said:


> Just a tip, whenever you discover a pattern in such a way it's best to just plug the patter into a solver. That way you get an algorithm that will achieve the same pattern, and be about 20 moves long.


 
could be less


----------



## Godmil (Jun 30, 2011)

my gawd, a 220 move algorithm. I think I messed it up.


----------



## Joël (Jun 30, 2011)

Here's a shorter version of pretty much the same thing. (Not optimal, but shorter and easy to remember)

((M2 U M2 D')*3 z )*2 M E M' E'


----------



## Godmil (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks Joël. Yes, that is a pretty pattern.


----------



## Owen (Jun 30, 2011)

x' B' R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 B F R2 D2 M' U' B' F' R2 D' U' F' R' 

This is optimal methinks.

EDIT: OWAIT

z' x' L U2 M2 S' M D F2 D' S M U' F2 U' L'


----------



## Stefan (Jun 30, 2011)

Godmil said:


> my gawd, a 220 move algorithm. I think I messed it up.


 
Did you seriously do it yourself?
(((R U R' U')3 z)9 y)2 M' E' M E

And of course:
http://randelshofer.ch/rubik/patterns/A840.06.html


----------



## Godmil (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh nice, I didn't realise alg.garron did brackets.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 30, 2011)

Godmil said:


> Oh nice, I didn't realise alg.garron did brackets.


 
It even does commutators: [R U R' U', M']


----------



## Erzz (Jun 30, 2011)

B F2 D' R2 F D B' F D' U F' D' L2 F D2 U'


----------



## Stefan (Jun 30, 2011)

Erzz said:


> B F2 D' R2 F D B' F D' U F' D' L2 F D2 U'


 
[B F2 D' R2 F D B' F, x z2]


----------



## mazter2010 (Feb 16, 2013)

Ladies and gentlemen, behold.
The Microsoft pattern!

On a 2x2 with red facing you and blue ontop, do this:

B' R D' B' R' B R

You should now be faced with the all beautiful logo of the company we all know and hate.

To undo, do R' B' R B D R' B

Oh yes i was bored.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 16, 2013)

Your "pattern" is to put four specific colors on one face of a 2x2x2? Sorry but I'm not particularly impressed. I guess I shouldn't be so harsh though, at least you didn't ask us to name it after you...


----------



## mazter2010 (Feb 16, 2013)

But after all, This *is* the Microsoft pattern!


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 16, 2013)

since this thread got bumped I might as well post this

4x4: ((r' F r2 U' r2 F r)2 x2)2 y' (2U2 2L2)2 x' [U'2R2 U' 2L2 U)2]


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 17, 2013)

obligatory, M2 U M2 U D M2 D' M2 D' U'


----------



## MadeToReply (Feb 17, 2013)

Megaminx Pattern

R U R' D- R U' R' D- R U R' D- R U' R' D- R U R' D- R U' R' U'
-flip the megaminx upside down-
R U R' D+ R U' R' D+ R U R' D+ R U' R' D+ R U R' D+ R U' R' U


----------



## elrog (Feb 22, 2013)

Heres some 3x3 patterns I found while messing with the cube. This first one is my favorite.

R2 U2 M2 D2 L2

(L R y)4 x' (y L R)2

(L R y)6 

U2 M2 y M2 D2 M2 y M2

M' E M E'

M2 E2 y M2

(R U)3 (R' U')2 R2 y' x' (R U)3 (R' U')2 R2

Heres a cool 4x4 pattern.

E2 Rw2 E2 Rw2 x' R2 U2 M2 D2 R2


----------



## vince (Mar 14, 2013)

4 dots
(rUR'U')6


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 24, 2013)

Try this 3x3 pattern. I call it the 12 Ls

R r U u R' r' U' u'

r= right side + middle layer moves at the same time
u= up face + the middle layer right below it moves at the same time.


----------



## AntFu (Dec 10, 2013)

*This is how Christmas tree pattern for 7x7 looks like:*

*The scramble here:*
http://www.randelshofer.ch/rubik/vcube7/A980.01.html
In this site you can find pretty much any notable pattern for every cube(I discovered it today and I wanted to share it. Most of you may know it already)


----------



## TheArchangel (Feb 7, 2014)

*Cool 3-In-1 3x3 Pattern*

So I found this really cool pattern I accidentally made when I was solving a 4-sided dot in the middle. It's a dot in the middle, a cross and the checkerboard pattern, all in reverse color scheme!



I simply do not know what is the algorithm.


----------



## RCTACameron (Feb 7, 2014)

TheArchangel said:


> So I found this really cool pattern I accidentally made when I was solving a 4-sided dot in the middle. It's a dot in the middle, a cross and the checkerboard pattern, all in reverse color scheme!
> 
> View attachment 3525
> 
> I simply do not know what is the algorithm.



I just tried figuring it out and got M2 U2 S2 R2 E2 R2 D2. (If you don't know, an M move is turning the middle layer between the L and R layers, an S move is between the F and B layers and an E move is between the U and D layers.)


----------



## Renslay (Feb 7, 2014)

My favorite one is the following. It can be easily done in three steps:

1) Flip FU and DB edges:
B2 - (M' U)3 M' U2 (M' U)3 M' - B2

2) Do the H pattern:
M2 U2 M2 U2

3) And now the magic:
R E2 L'


----------



## brian724080 (Feb 7, 2014)

Renslay said:


> My favorite one is the following. It can be easily done in three steps:
> 
> 1) Flip FU and DB edges:
> B2 - (M' U)3 M' U2 (M' U)3 M' - B2
> ...



I don't see what's special about the third one?


----------



## Florin (Feb 7, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> I don't see what's special about the third one?



You're suposed to do all of them, in order. You'll get some kind of a snake pattern.


----------



## Renslay (Feb 7, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> I don't see what's special about the third one?



This is one single pattern broken into three steps (not three individual patterns), so it's easier to memorize how to get it. Here it is.


----------



## ZeldaCuber (Aug 23, 2014)

*Cool Pattern on 7x7 help*

I saw a picture of a 7x7 with a cube in a checkerboard. It is a pattern, and i can find NOWHERE that tells me how to do it. It was a normal checkerboard, opposite colors alternating, but then it had a 3x3 or 4x4 cube in a cube pattern, but JUST THE SOLID BLOCK, like a 3x 3 in the checkerboarded 7x7. PLEASE POST BOTH A VIDEO AND THE ALGORITHM if you know how. I decided to make my own system when i started cubing, and i cant break the habit, so my r and everything is messed up


----------



## goodatthis (Aug 24, 2014)

I suggest you just solve the 7x7 in the way that the pattern looks. Also, I recommend you learn real notation, every other cuber in the world "broke the habit," you can do it too.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 24, 2014)

Are you talking about something like this? http://www.randelshofer.ch/rubik/vcube7/J405.01.html


----------



## brian724080 (Aug 24, 2014)

qqwref said:


> Are you talking about something like this? http://www.randelshofer.ch/rubik/vcube7/J405.01.html



That is very cool, but I don't understand the notation...


----------



## qqwref (Aug 24, 2014)

http://www.randelshofer.ch/cubetwister/doc/notations/superset_eng_7x7.html


----------



## ZeldaCuber (Aug 24, 2014)

YESSSSQQWREF. I LOVE YOU SO FRICKEN MUCH THANK YOU


----------



## brian724080 (Aug 24, 2014)

qqwref said:


> http://www.randelshofer.ch/cubetwister/doc/notations/superset_eng_7x7.html



Thanks


----------



## unsolved (Dec 19, 2014)

I am in the process of putting together a list of cool 4x4x4 positions and their (currently known) shortest solves.

I invite everyone to submit their own here in this thread. I will include them on a web page I am building.

Not looking for: impossibly long scrambles were you set a world record solve 

Looking for: Stuff like this:







...and...






...and...






..with the scramble or solve for the associated position.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Stefan (Dec 19, 2014)

http://www.randelshofer.ch/rubik/revenge/


----------



## unsolved (Dec 19, 2014)

Stefan said:


> http://www.randelshofer.ch/rubik/revenge/



Yeah I've already seen that page. I am looking for personal preferences from the readers on here. Plus some of those moves are from a notation system that is foreign to me. It is where I got the "snake" pattern from though


----------



## shmimel (Jan 8, 2015)

I have to admit Randelshofers website is great, and tthis one is awesome: http://www.randelshofer.ch/rubik/professor/N800.01.html


----------



## Oricuber (Feb 6, 2015)

*Patterns thread*

I decided to post a patterns thread, as creating new patterns is something I find enjoyable. I'm going to make a youtube video on some patterns I have come up with, such as full pyraminx checkerboard and a cool 4x4 pattern (my profile pic), as well as some lesser known patterns. I'd like to see other peoples' patterns, too!


----------



## TDM (Feb 6, 2015)

Renslay said:


> 3) And now the magic:
> R E2 L'


Now that _is_ magic!


----------



## Oricuber (Feb 17, 2015)

Here is my video on patterns:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtKQ5IW9JNo


----------



## FishSaysMOO (Feb 18, 2015)

FishSaysMOO said:


> A Very, very Cool Crosses pattern: U F B' L2 U2 L2 F' B' U2 L2 U


 yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## ThePieguy321 (May 14, 2015)

*Interesting pattern thread*

Just post all the weird or interesting patterns you can find. I will start off.

Checkerboard. M2 S2 E2, or L2 R2 D2 U2 F2 B2.


----------



## qqwref (May 14, 2015)

Here you go. http://www.randelshofer.ch/rubik/patterns/


----------



## TDM (May 14, 2015)

ThePieguy321 said:


> M2 S2 E2


slightly off-topic, but something I found a while ago: M2 E2 S2 = (M E S)2


----------



## CubeCow (May 14, 2015)

Whaa? That's awesome.


----------



## 2180161 (May 14, 2015)

M' E (towards L) S (towards L) *2


----------



## DeeDubb (May 15, 2015)

2180161 said:


> M' E *(towards L)* S *(towards L)* *2



What does this mean?


----------



## willtri4 (May 15, 2015)

Speedsolving Logo: R2 F2 U' D' B2 L2 B2 L2 U D R2 F2


----------



## Animorpher13 (May 15, 2015)

I came up with this alg (it is pretty inefficient but fast )
Stripes: (R2 B2 R2') y (R2 B2 R2') (R2 B2' R2' B2 R2 B2')
how to fingertrick the third (): the top and bottom faces should have two edges each that are not the same color as the rest of the face. grab them so that your thumbs are on the top two and middle finders one the bottom two. I tend to do a few cube rotations before execution of the third () to make it more comfortable [so R stays R and D becomes F), but just find your own fingertricks...and, I'm rambling. Later.


----------



## newtonbase (May 15, 2015)

R2' then R2?

I use (U2 R2 D2) x2 but do the D2 U2 simultaneously.


----------



## guysensei1 (May 15, 2015)

U S E' S U2 M2 U L S2 R2 E2 R S2

I give this to unsuspecting cubers and ask them to solve the checker pattern.

M R D2 M2 S2 U2 S2 L' 

M F M2 B2 E2 B M D M2 U2 S2 U 
different cross patterns on 6 faces


----------



## FinnTheCuber101 (Jun 11, 2016)

(M2 u')x6 (M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2) Z2 (M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2)


----------



## Mitchell145 (Sep 28, 2016)

I've made an algorithm with three seperate patterns on it; I've never seen it before so I thought I'd show you guys.

Algorithm:
U2 M2 y M2 U2 M2 u2 M2 U2 R2 E2 R2

Also, this is my first post here! Hello!


----------



## John Stan-Lee Grover (Jan 30, 2018)

mrCage said:


> HI,
> 
> I believe that noone cares much for making longish pattern algorithms on megaminx. Anything close to or over 100 turns becomes too cumbersome and tiring...
> 
> Per


Basically, "No body cares bro, it's too long".


----------



## White KB (Feb 28, 2018)

All I'm really interested in is an alg for "12 dots" without solving into it. Is there a way to make a puzzle simulator that simulates a megaminx and finds an "optimal" solution for the megaminx?


----------



## Caleb Kelly (Jun 6, 2018)

alg is. U D L2 B2 U D' F2 L2 U2

 

name of this pattern is Half A Checker


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Jun 6, 2018)

cool


----------



## FreddyH (Mar 6, 2019)

I have translated this pattern to the colour scheme on the X-Man Galaxy 2:


----------



## elf109 (Sep 28, 2020)

Hello, i was trying to make a 3 colour star pattern on my megaminx but i only get 10 stars instead 12, i choosed gray center, pale yellow edges and dark blue corners in top layer but no matter where i try to get 3 colour star i always get four three color stars and one two colour star upside and the same downside. I need help to choose other schemes to have 12 3 colour stars.

PD: Solved, white center with red edges and dark blue corner in top layer works, twelve 3 colour stars.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 28, 2020)

Checkerboard on 4 faces:

R' L' U2 R L R L U2 R' L' E2


----------



## l0lIb0y (Nov 4, 2020)

Just discovered a 5x5 pattern, not sure if it is new or not:
2M2 U2 * 6 z 2M2 U2 * 6 x 2M2 U2 * 6 z 2M2 U2 * 6 x' 2M2 U2 * 6 z 2M2 U2 * 6 M2 E2 S2


(Note: I'm terrible at notations. 2M = Middle 2 layers).


----------

